# ♥ Our Long Road ♥ To the top ♥



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

*Dear Diary,*

*Chinga was amazing today. I didn't have time to ride him as I had to help out with a lesson in the afternoon. I am now meant to be doing an English Project and I'm gettin no where! So anyway, I put Chinga on the lunge for ten minutes in both directions he did super well. I set him up in some loose side reins and he seemed to get the idea. Now to get him to understand that I want this while riding as well. Sadly the trainer rung up today and cancelled (since we haven't handed the money over yet). The trainer had very acceptable reasons for cancelling so now we are hunting for another trainer and if we can't find one by October -- Eek! Then this trainer has offered to take Chinga on for training. Anyway, he was a good boy today stood well while I groomed him. I left him tied up while I made up his dinner and also stood well while I set up the side rens. Overall did not do one thing wrong apart from he came in twice on the lunge  Other then that perfect pony.*


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22 (Jul 5, 2009)

aww good job Maddie and Chinga. Glad to hear him being well behaved. I am behind you all the way


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-health/his-limping-badly-urgent-advice-54365/

So I've kinda abandoned this journal at the moment. LoL. But I am back now and will start updating some more. The thread above explains what has been going on and there is also another recovery thread.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

*And I'm Back*

*28/5/10*

*Been pretty quiet and only managed to get out and ride Chinga once since I took him to pony club. He was a darling at Pony Club but I couldn;t jump him because he had a loose shoe but he was fine to work in the dressage arena. We rode in the new dressage saddle. I'm in love!! One week left till our comp so now its time to drill in our last 6 training sessions and not make a mistake!! Haha. Still haven't learnt the end of our dressage test but its pretty simple so we should go well. Egh... Rode him yesterday and he was a sweet heart. Hopped on bareback and we even cantered ((Haven't cantered him bareback in forever!!)). 6 Training Sessions Left. One Jumping. And 5 Dressage. The nerves have officially hit!! I have Maddie in my class so there is no way at all I am placing.. Baha!! *


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

_Dear Diary,_

_Had the best lesson ever today! Rode Chinga in it of course. Naturally he was the best horse I could ever imagine! We did sporitng since he has been working incredibly hard for our eventing competiton and he flew around all the courses! Getting a better time then the rest of the group on their school horses. He got into an argument with Benson. Because one of the other riders wasn't paying attention and Benson lunged at Chinga trying to bite him. But I managed to move him quick enough._


----------

